# versionskonflikt mit 0.5.0.58



## TigerWutz (19. März 2005)

weiß einer was da los ist?
habe versionskonflikt seit freitag!
er aktualisiert nur noch die zeit im herold aber der rest bleib wie es iss. er läd auch keine profiler wenn ich mich einlogge.
bei der charakter auswahlt hab ich auch bei addons nen versionskonflikt beim blasc.

bitte um hilfe!


----------



## Schöni (19. März 2005)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem... Ich scheine hier auf der homepage gar nicht mehr auf!
Vorher hat es mich hier gegeben aber die items wurden nicht angezeigt.
Ich hoffe auf baldige behebung des problems das ich dann auch vollständig aufscheine und jeder meinen char sehen kann^^


----------



## Tharek (19. März 2005)

versucht einfach mal die versionenabgleichund bei wow auszustellen indem ihr bei
der charakterauswahl auf addons klickt und dort versionsabgleichung oder so das häkchen wegnehmt dann sollte es auch funktionieren

Greetz Tharek


----------



## TigerWutz (19. März 2005)

Tharek schrieb:
			
		

> versucht einfach mal die versionenabgleichund bei wow auszustellen indem ihr bei
> der charakterauswahl auf addons klickt und dort versionsabgleichung oder so das häkchen wegnehmt dann sollte es auch funktionieren
> 
> Greetz Tharek
> [post="83906"][/post]​




jopp, hat funktioniert!!!!

thx!


----------



## B3N (21. März 2005)

Am Wochenende gab es bei uns intern vom Hoster eine Domainumstellung, BLASC kommt mit dieser in der aktuellen Version leider nicht klar (woraus der Versionskonflikt resultiert), deshalb werden wir heute Abend einen Hotfix aufspielen, der das Problem behebt. Wir bitten um Geduld.


----------



## Amonethir (21. März 2005)

Das finde ich gut, denn seit den Server arbeiten an WoW hab ich die gleichen Probleme und er zeigt mir im Spiel immer eine Fehlermeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

